# fetal demise



## kobusk (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all. One of our MD's performed a vaginal delivery @ 17wks for a pt due to fetal demise. How should we code for this & for the prenatal visits? I believe there were 9 antepartum visits. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------



## aschaeve (Dec 8, 2008)

*Fetal Demise*

One of the coder's that I work with submitted this question to The American College Of Obstetricians & Gynecologists.  We received a two page response from them.  I would be willing to fax you a copy of this, if you could provide me with your fax number.  

Alicia, CPC


----------



## kobusk (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks Alicia - it's 650-812-3656


----------



## aschaeve (Dec 8, 2008)

*Fetal Demise*

I tried faxing twice to the fax number provided and I got a busy response both times.  Just wondering if something is wrong with your fax machine.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## kobusk (Dec 8, 2008)

i just tried it & it worked for me - maybe you just have great timing


----------



## Beany011178 (Dec 9, 2008)

Would you fax that to me please.

Jill
217-223-9172

Thank you!!


----------



## amsmith22 (Dec 12, 2008)

ACOG states that anything under 20 weeks is not billable as a delivery.
You should bill the admission and discharge and any other associated e&m for the hospital stay.

the pre-natal visits get billed based on number of visit
1-3 use the appropriate out pt e&m code
4-6 59425
7+  59426
post partum 59430

if the doctor spent extra time at bedside and has the documentation to support, you can bill prolonged services 

also, if he/she documents manual delivery of the placenta you can bill for that as well 59414

does anyone have anything to add?


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 3, 2009)

amsmith22 said:


> ACOG states that anything under 20 weeks is not billable as a delivery.
> You should bill the admission and discharge and any other associated e&m for the hospital stay.
> 
> the pre-natal visits get billed based on number of visit
> ...



What dx code would you use for cpt 59414?


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 3, 2009)

aschaeve said:


> One of the coder's that I work with submitted this question to The American College Of Obstetricians & Gynecologists.  We received a two page response from them.  I would be willing to fax you a copy of this, if you could provide me with your fax number.
> 
> Alicia, CPC



Please please fax me the info i appreciate it.i want to make sure i am coding it correctly too.
attn Chris G
fx 931-245-7069



we have been using code 59855/59856 if a vaginal suppoositories is used.  Since no surgical intervention was done.  Yes, we get denied but upon appeal with a copy fo the desk definition of the code and supporting hospital documentation we have gotten them paid since it is a theraputic AB NOT elective etc.. we bill the ante seperatly.


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (Apr 22, 2009)

*Can I also have a copy of that?*

Fax # is 1-740-376-7527



kobeast said:


> i just tried it & it worked for me - maybe you just have great timing


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 22, 2009)

*Me too please!*

Attn:  Lisa
1-303-440-3294


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 23, 2009)

aschaeve said:


> One of the coder's that I work with submitted this question to The American College Of Obstetricians & Gynecologists.  We received a two page response from them.  I would be willing to fax you a copy of this, if you could provide me with your fax number.
> 
> Alicia, CPC



*Alicia,
Would you pls be so kind to fax me a copy....202.865.3833
Thanks*


----------



## imjsanderson (Apr 23, 2009)

Fetal demise under 20 weeks gestation is not billed as a delivery but it is billed as treatment for missed AB 2nd trimester, CPT 59821 along with any antepartum visits.  This includes the hospital stay and discharge as well just like any othe hospital procedure.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just saw this post.  Do you by chance still have a copy to fax to me?  334-836-2894  Attn:  Rhonda

Thanks


----------



## med-biller (Aug 16, 2009)

could I bother you for a copy of the ACOG guidelines as well??  Thanks in advance.

435-628-8657


----------



## cathy wileybrown (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fetal demise*

Could you please fax this to me also?
1-605-716-1299
cathy


----------



## bonnyr (Nov 18, 2009)

aschaeve said:


> One of the coder's that I work with submitted this question to The American College Of Obstetricians & Gynecologists.  We received a two page response from them.  I would be willing to fax you a copy of this, if you could provide me with your fax number.
> 
> Alicia, CPC


Please fax to me as well.  509-888-2238


----------



## hlleary (Dec 2, 2009)

Could i please get a copy of that report also my fax # is 315-493-0038 attn holly
thanks


----------



## Sgeorg8366@aol.com (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone still have a copy of this information to fax?
Fax # 516-390-9729

Thanks


----------



## cassieobgyn (Dec 20, 2016)

Could I get a copy of this also?
515-288-3287 attention Cassie


----------

